# Please can we have your prayers



## MrsMaguire

Hiya,

Not that this helped last time, as we had half the country praying and it ended badly. 

But we've had 5 miscarriages this year, we really would like one little angel to make it to the end. 

Please can you pray for us. 

xxx


----------



## VEC

You're in my prayers, love.  Good luck to you and dh and bean xxx


----------



## b&amp;l

In our thoughts n prayers x


----------



## baby maryam

I hope that in few months time you will be holding your little one in your arms...   

I pray that this pregnancy goes smooth and easy for you...


----------



## purplegirl_84

i pray that god.s angels would sustain this pregnancy for u .loads of love and prayers


----------

